# RCD Mess Dress?



## Obsidian23 (7 Sep 2013)

Hi all,

I am a new officer to the CAF from the ADF.  I am trying to find out info on the Officer Mess Dress.  Are all the jackets the same , red with black cuffs etc or is there a specific dress by Corps?  I assume that as Armoured the trouser stripe is yellow?

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## turretmonster (7 Sep 2013)

I just had a new one made this spring for another Armd Regt here. http://www.andreitailors.com/military-frame.html
You can have a white dinner jacket made for the summer or just have a red one. Its about 1500.00 new for the red jacket and trousers, but I'm sure there are lightly used ones that could be found. Mine is red, black cuffs and solid yellow stripe.
Welcome to Canada and the RCAC.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Sep 2013)

From the Dress Manual

Chapter 6 Appendix 1 to Annex B

ARMOURED REGIMENTS – AUTHORIZED DIFFERENCES

28. *Common Branch Pattern*. Common branch specification for all Regular Force members and for members of Militia regiments without further authorized differences below. Black branch facings on collars and cuffs. Scarlet shoulder-straps. Surgeon cuffs with no buttons. Black waistcoat for all ranks. Yellow cummerbund. Overalls vice trousers, with 4.5 cm (1-3/4 in.) yellow stripe for all except those authorized light-cavalry trouser stripes (see Chapter 5). Spurs. No gloves.

29. *The Royal Canadian Dragoons*. Standard branch pattern.


----------



## Franko (7 Sep 2013)

Obsidian23 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new officer to the CAF from the ADF.  I am trying to find out info on the Officer Mess Dress.  Are all the jackets the same , red with black cuffs etc or is there a specific dress by Corps?  I assume that as Armoured the trouser stripe is yellow?
> 
> ...



If you are in Petawawa, see Mrs Gayle Day. She can get you set up in the appropriate RCD Mess Kit. All you'll have to get is the buttons from the kitshop.

Regards


----------



## CombatDoc (7 Sep 2013)

Don't forget the faux spurs!


----------



## Obsidian23 (7 Sep 2013)

Many thanks for the help. :camo:


----------

